# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box تحديثات :  Volcano Inferno SPD V1.1.4 Improved Android 6.0 booting & Much More...

## mohamed73

*What's new ?*   *Revised & Improved*  *SPD 7731C Improved for Android 6.x Devices** SPD 7731E Improved for Android 6.x Devices** SPD 7731D Improved for Android 6.x Devices** SPD 7730C** SPD 7730E** SPD 7730D** Improved FRP Unlock for Android 5.x & 6.x SPD Phones*  *We have revised booting algo and now it's support more kind of new flash*   *New CPU will be added soon as well as some other problems will be sorted..*    *Download Now : 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
* VOLCANO BOX FULLY ACTIVATED : 129 USD only 
* VOLCANO DONGLE ( Inferno ) : 69 USD only
BUY THE BEST... BE THE BEST   INFERNO TOOL 100% FREE for 1 Month for All VOLCANO BOX 
MERAPI TOOL 100% free for All VOLCANO BOX ( no time limit ) Request from VolcanoTeam... VolcanoTeam Requesting you to please Recommend INFERNO to all of your Friends. Talk 
with those who have VolcanoBox who don't have Merapi or Who have Merapi Activated Please ask 
them Just Try to use Inferno and Feel the Difference. i hope those guys will Enjoy alot.
    Please ask your Friends to USE Inferno.
    All VolcanoBox Users Please try Inferno MTK &  Inferno SPD. you will simply love it.   WE ARE NOT HERE TO TAKE PART. WE ARE HERE TO TAKE OVER*      				__________________
 Best Regards
Faisal_Computer
General Manager
GPGIndustries

----------

